# [Source] Gingerbread Source Code (Ep4D)



## spc_hicks09 (Jul 26, 2011)

Downloaded the source then broke it down into Kernel and Platform and uploaded it.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1360144


----------

